# when was the last time you shared your faith?



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2009)

So how long has it been since you spoke to an unbeliever about the Lord that Saved you?

Any spiritual conversation that had as its aim or goal a sharing of your faith is what I am asking about.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a running battle going at work with an Arminian on an almost daily basis. Does that count? (It's actually amazing how much this sharpens your biblical knowledge.)


----------



## BJClark (Jun 30, 2009)

yesterday, with one of my neighbors..Every time we talk the conversation turns to Christ..
Her son goes to my church and came to Christ a number of years ago..but she and the rest of his family are lost.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmm ... well, honestly, I'm not sure how to answer this one. I don't think I have had a conversation with an aim or goal of sharing Christ in the sense that I woke up in the morning and said, "Hey, I think I'll go share Christ with Janice!"

But things tend to work out that way. If you hang around long enough, you are bound to get an earful about Jesus at some point ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 30, 2009)

I have an ongoing discussion with several PC(USA) guys and gals over the illogical positions they hold.

Now for the matter of "cold-calling" I had a good long talk with a real Unitarian on Saturday at a birthday party. It was quite fascinating to talk to a Unitarian that was a real bona-fide Unitarian and not an "accidental" unitarian.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 30, 2009)

I preached on Sunday. 

Actually, the Missus and I just got back off that mission trip, which involved a lot of "cold calling," as my brother above calls it. Lots of door knocking and asking folks if they know the Lord, as well as sharing faith with Muslims under more controlled circumstances.

Interestingly, we realized today that not one home we went to was Protestant. Several Muslims, quite a few Roman Catholics, and an Orthodox or two, but no Protestants.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 30, 2009)

Last week with my dad. He is 85 and still "goes to a Pres Church" (PCUSA) but does not seem to grasp the essentials.


----------



## christiana (Jun 30, 2009)

This past week in the laundry room, with an atheist. He was furious and actually looked like he would really love to hit me in the face with his fist. He kept saying that I should look to my education and think scientifically and to realize when we die it is over! I do take comfort in knowing that when I was finished the Word has a life of its own, and can accomplish whatever He pleases!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 1, 2009)

Somewhere between 7 and 30 it is bad I know, and have no good excuse, just that I am hung up, with the new house and all


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 1, 2009)

I share the Gospel with unbelievers on an almost daily basis.


----------



## larryjf (Jul 1, 2009)

Would sharing my faith include proclaiming the Gospel?
I don't think i've shared my personal faith in a while, but i have proclaimed the Gospel recently.


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 1, 2009)

Not today, but its still early.


----------



## ubermadchen (Jul 1, 2009)

My neighbors are homosexual and I talk with them everyday. We talk about the books I'm reading (often Christian classics) and they tell me what's going on in their life so I can pray for them. They are far from believers but they have said they love what they see in me so I'm hopeful


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Why do you ask?



Because one of the besetting sins of calvinist, in my opinion, is a focus on refining theological fine distinctions to the exclusion of evangelism.

So I thought a useful tool for self examination might be a poll. N'est pas?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 1, 2009)

Last week's mission trip, with the children's Sunday School classes explaining our trip (all of our children come from unbelieving homes by all apppearances), and two days ago with a former student who has recently begun attending a RC church.

I'm assuming you mean a direct explanation of the gospel.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2009)

My point was not that you needed a "method", but that you aught to do it.

I don't disagree at all with your response.


----------



## Christoffer (Jul 2, 2009)

I am terribly ashamed of this, but I haven't talked to any unbeliever about faith issues this year. I am an incredibly bad witness, and I sometimes doubt my salvation over this particular issue.

Somehow I just physically freeze up when the topic goes into the ultimate questions of life... when there is an opportunity to say something of theological nature


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 2, 2009)

What exactly does it take to dabate? Is that dabbing someone with your supper?


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 2, 2009)

I talk with my co-workers about my faith but, since we're often busy in the ER, I don't recite sinners in the hands of an angry God to them. My hope and prayer is that they will ask me about what I mean what I say such and such. They are very open to hearing other beliefs, praise God. And today when I was out to dinner with my unsaved brother (after finding his wallet in the lake) we were talking about marriage and I commented on the disturbing divorce rates. He suggested that we might just need to get rid of marriage. I responded "no, we need to repent and believe on Christ for the forgiveness of our sins and to be filled with the Holy Spirit to even _be able_ to have a godly marriage. Marriage is not the problem. We are."


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 2, 2009)

I have an ongoing conversation with both members of a lesbian couple regarding matters of Christianity and the Gospel. God's given me the opportunity to sow lots and lots of seeds, so hopefully He will see fit to open one or both of these young women's minds to salvation in Chirst.

There's a few other contacts here and there as I go.


----------

